# Pink Piebald??



## AaronAllan (Jan 8, 2010)

has anyone heard of this, I havent been able to find a species profile on these guys and i was wondering if I bought hybrids??
http://www.livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=348
heres a link to what i have


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Try looking for sp. "red fin piebald" from lake kyoga


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Do you get the magazine _Cichlid News_?

Page 37 of the most recent issue under what's new:
"Developed by select breeding from the Uganda variety called Haplochromis sp. "red fin piebald", this Florida farmed variety is now sold as "Fluorescent Pink".

It is a line bred variety from Laif DeMason known as fluorescent pink piebalds.

Kevin


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

yeah, and its a very nice picture since i took it!!! 
Its also in this past months Tropical Fish Hobbyist.
Here is the pic, it was taken with a underwater camera in a vat at Laifs in South Florida when i visited him last year.
I've been trying to breed out all the pale white fish, and concentrate on the orange and black blotches.










Here is my fry and one of the mothers i got from Laif.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Piebald male and female, with a phenochilus male.


----------

